# Fast Tax Refund



## Lon (Apr 13, 2015)

I completed and submitted my 2014 Income Tax Return via Turbo Tax online on the 7th of April. The return was accepted on the 8th of April and the refund was deposited to my checking account on Monday the 12th of April. Now that's fast.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2015)

That was my son`s experience as well-although he filed back in February. As for me....let`s see,tomorrow is the 14th,right? I gotta get busy-haven`t started ours yet. No reason-no refund for us.....


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2015)

What's a refund?


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 14, 2015)

oldman said:


> What's a refund?


Yeah. Normally I don't get one but will this year. I applied it to 2015 tax payments. 

I'm surprised to hear of a 4 day refund. I thought the IRS warned of slower refunds due to cuts in staff.


----------

